
Top 7 Hiring Mistakes for Startups - markbao
http://www.entrepreneur.com/startingabusiness/startupbasics/startupbasicscolumnistbradsugars/article195252.html
======
bootload
_"... He’s a trained accountant, but as he puts it, most of his experience
comes from owning his own companies. ..."_ ~
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/columnists/bradsugars/167912/bio...](http://www.entrepreneur.com/columnists/bradsugars/167912/bio.html)

I often wonder what they really mean by "Startup" in these articles. So I
checked the bio. Accountants advising Startups is a bit like _"out of work PE
teachers"_ who start Gyms and advise you how to get fit. Pay the money and
we'll tell you the _"secrets to your fitness success"_. An alternative is to
just get out and exercise more. You don't even need runners. The new growth
area for Accountants, MBA's and business types is the Business Coach. A super
consultant who is professional and knows all about business ... Who you gonna
call?

I'm sorry if I sound so harsh (and this isn't a reflection of the article
posted) but I get enough _"Australian suit-wearing accountants"_ spruiking on
late night television for business as "Business coaches" ~
<http://www.allwords.com/word-spruiker.html> Take for example the first
recommendation: _"Hiring someone just because you know them"_ because _"There
needs to be a certain sense of objectivity and accountability in the
workplace"_. This is one way to get good founders and certainly new-hires.
They are already a known quantity. This is typical of the very conservative,
some would say backwards view to Startups I see Aus. Most of the suggestions
are rss-up. These suggestions might work for established companies. But for
early Startups the article reads like a (tech) Startup "How-not" rather than a
"Howto".

~~~
DaniFong
Definitely.

It's funny. I mean, basically none of the startups profiled by jl in founders
at work did this. The statistics seem to imply that if you followed this
advice literally, you're doomed.

